# demostrar una posibilidad: coherencia semántica



## germanbz

Un saludo a todos.
Leyendo hace unos minutos un artículo en un periódico digital me encuentro con lo siguiente:
_Una nueva investigación de la Universidad de Reading *demuestra *que los humanos que vivieron en la Europa de la Edad de Hielo hace 15.000 años *podrían haber utilizado* ....

_Y a mí, quizá porque vengo de "ciencias", esto de _demostrar _algo que "_podría haber pasado_" me suena rarísimo, y desde luego poco científico. ¿Consideráis realmente coherente la frase en su significado?.


----------



## Duometri

Joé Germán, se me ha caído la retina al leerlo. Me parece un contradiós típico de los periodistas españoles. Si se demuestra, es que lo utilizaban. Punto. 

Esto es del estilo de la "catástrofe humanitaria", otra joya que les encanta. O lo de las "víctimas mortales". Se ve que el resto de las víctimas eran elfos y ángeles.

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Jum, que buena consulta para los letrados de este foro. Verán:
¿Puedo acusar a mi hijo de doce años de que fuma? 
Si no tengo pruebas de ningún tipo no puedo demostrarlo, pero si encuentro un paquete de tabaco en su dormitorio sólo puedo *demostrar *que *podría haber fumado*. Pues lo mismo que aquellos señores de hace quince mil años.
Un saludo.


----------



## Duometri

Estimado Milord:

En su ejemplo, lo correcto sería decir que Vuesa Merced *tiene indicios *de que su hijo podría fumar, pero los indicios no demuestran nada. Serán en su caso las pruebas; el día que lo pille con el Ducados en la boca o con el aliento apestando a tabaco. 

Sí, vale, lo admito, estudié Derecho.

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Duometri said:


> Estimado Milord:
> 
> En su ejemplo, lo correcto sería decir que Vuesa Merced *tiene indicios *de que su hijo podría fumar, pero los indicios no demuestran nada. Serán en su caso las pruebas; el día que lo pille con el Ducados en la boca o con el aliento apestando a tabaco.
> 
> Sí, vale, lo admito, estudié Derecho.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola:
Creo que el tener el ducados en la boca, si está apagado, tampoco sería una prueba, sino un indicio. Lo de la halitosis, creo que tampoco sería una prueba concluyente. Además de ello, habría que ver cómo expelía el humo (por la boca o por la nariz).
Saludos.


----------



## Duometri

Ludaico said:


> Hola:
> Creo que el tener el ducados en la boca, si está apagado, tampoco sería una prueba, sino un indicio. Lo de la halitosis, creo que tampoco sería una prueba concluyente. Además de ello, habría que ver cómo expelía el humo (por la boca o por la nariz).
> Saludos.



Pescarlo haciendo buñuelos con el humo sería una prueba irrefutable, señoría.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Duometri said:


> Estimado Milord:
> 
> En su ejemplo, lo correcto sería decir que Vuesa Merced *tiene indicios *de que su hijo podría fumar, pero los indicios no demuestran nada. Serán en su caso las pruebas; el día que lo pille con el Ducados en la boca o con el aliento apestando a tabaco.
> 
> Sí, vale, lo admito, estudié Derecho.
> 
> Saludos.


Uy, uy, uy... este hilo promete. Verá usted cuando metan la nariz algún que otro picapleitos que yo me sé.
¿No hablará usted de indicios vehementes, verdad? Porque la prueba, ¿es de cargo, semiplena o qué? Si mi niño alega que el paquete es de cigarrillos de chocolate pero la prueba ha desaparecido, ¿es inocente o no culpable? 
Sigo manteniendo que las posibilidades pueden demostrarse o no. Por ejemplo: ¿está demostrado, o está claro -dicho con otras palabras- que yo podría ser tuerto?


----------



## Duometri

Lord Darktower said:


> Uy, uy, uy... este hilo promete. Verá usted cuando metan la nariz algún que otro picapleitos que yo me sé.
> ¿No hablará usted de indicios vehementes, verdad? Porque la prueba, ¿es de cargo, semiplena o qué? Si mi niño alega que el paquete es de cigarrillos de chocolate pero la prueba ha desaparecido, ¿es inocente o no culpable?
> Sigo manteniendo que las posibilidades pueden demostrarse o no. Por ejemplo: ¿puede demostrarse, o está claro -dicho con otras palabras- que yo podría ser tuerto?



Si el pequeño Lord Darktower alega que los cigarrillos eran de chocolate pueden ocurrir dos cosas. La primera es que sean de chocolate, con lo que pronto lo veréis con los hocicos manchados de chocolate. La segunda es que sean de "chocolate", con lo que puede aparecer en cualquier momento cascado de la risa persiguiendo a un elefante volador de color rosa.

En el caso que planteáis, y aplicando el principio de _in dubio pro reo_, yo afirmaría que Vuesa Merced no es tuerto, sino que simplemente lleva un (elegante, eso sí) monóculo prusiano. 

Ahora sí que nos cierran el hilo (perdón mods).


----------



## Lord Darktower

No, no hay motivo para censurar estos posts. Estamos debatiendo y argumentando la validez de la expresión motivo de la apertura de este hilo. Porque, si lo que yo llevara no fuera un monóculo sino un parche que parece un monóculo, tampoco sería prueba de que fuera tuerto. Pero sí la posibilidad de que lo fuera. Pero si en vez de este monóculo que parece parche o parche que parece monóculo yo llevara mis dos ojos a la vista orondos y lirondos, no podría ser tuerto, porque no hay prueba.

Bueno, me voy a comer que estoy más guapo.


----------



## Duometri

Incluso llevando los dos ojos a la vista, ¿quién me asegura que alguno no es de cristal? Volvamos, pues, a la duda metódica cartesiana.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo coincido con el DRAE:


> *demostrar**.*(Del lat. _demonstrāre_).
> *2.* tr. Probar, sirviéndose de cualquier género de demostración.






> *probar**.*(Del lat. _probāre_).
> *3.* tr. Justificar, manifestar y hacer patente la certeza de un hecho o la verdad de algo con razones, instrumentos o testigos.



Que los humanos de hace 15.000 años podrían haber utilizado... lo que sea, no es ningún hecho; un hecho sería que lo utilizaron, otro que no lo utilizaron, pero no ambas cosas a la vez. Luego la investigación no demuestra nada.


----------



## germanbz

Jaime Bien said:


> Yo coincido con el DRAE:
> 
> 
> 
> Que los humanos de hace 15.000 años podrían haber utilizado... lo que sea, no es ningún hecho; un hecho sería que lo utilizaron, otro que no lo utilizaron, pero no ambas cosas a la vez. Luego la investigación no demuestra nada.


En eso estoy yo, y por eso me ha parecido interesante abrir el hilo porque no es es ni mucho menos la primera vez que me encuentro con un artículo de este tipo encabezado por:
Cientifícos demuestran....para continuar con un montón de vaguedades.

Y el asunto es que para mí, confundir mediante el lenguaje, hablando de hechos científicos, las líneas de trabajo, los indicios y las hipótesis, con los hechos verificados o "demostrados" me parece grave, porque los que se está es "engañando científicamente" al usar los términos inapropiados.
Desde luego que se "vende" mucho mejor una noticia o un artículo que empiece con:

Grupo de investigadores demuestran que....     que otro que empiece con:
Grupo de investigadores tiene indicios que apuntan a que....... pero la diferencia no es menor.

Tomando las fases del método científico de Bacon:


Observación: Observar es aplicar atentamente los sentidos a un objeto o a un fenómeno, para estudiarlos tal como se presentan en realidad, puede ser ocasional o causalmente.
Inducción: La acción y efecto de extraer, a partir de determinadas observaciones o experiencias particulares, el principio particular de cada una de ellas.
Hipótesis: Planteamiento mediante la observación siguiendo las normas establecidas por el método científico.
Probar la hipótesis por experimentación.
Demostración o refutación (antítesis) de la hipótesis.
Tesis o teoría científica (conclusiones).
Lo que se está diciendo de cara a la opinión pública (no creo que de cara a la científica) es que saltamos libremente del punto 3 al 5 por arte de magia.


----------



## Vampiro

A mí la frase me resulta de lo más coherente, aún viniendo “de ciencias”.
Si las investigaciones anteriores no dejaban ni siquiera abierta la posibilidad de que eso ocurriera, con esta se demuestra que la posibilidad es cierta.
No está diciendo que ese algo desconocido se usó, sino que es posible, y que futuras investigaciones se pueden orientar en ese sentido; pero eso es harina de otro costal y producto de otra investigación, para lo cual ahora al menos existe la justificación para pedir recursos.
Por ejemplo: Si hasta la fecha nunca se habían encontrado restos de cenizas en los lugares que habitaban y de pronto aparecen maderas quemadas en medio otros restos, queda demostrado que existe la posibilidad de que hubieran usado el fuego, cosa que hasta ese momento no se podía ni siquiera suponer por falta de vestigios.
Después habrá que probar si efectivamente usaban el fuego y lo dominaban, o si esas maderas quemadas fueron fruto de la casualidad, un rayo, un cortocircuito, un atentado de Al Qaeda, etc.
_


----------



## romarsan

Resumiendo, la policía ve una colilla y dice: ¡Mira! aquí han fumado. Luego vienen los abogados y encuentran la forma de que el juez declare la nulidad de la prueba por vaya usted a saber qué y la colilla, la investigación y demás, se van al garete.

¿Me salí del contexto de la pregunta original?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Usted no se sale de ningún sitio, señora, ni a empellones. 
Que entre su participación y la anterior del Sr. Vampiro se resume bastante mi punto de vista. Que no es lo mismo no poder determinar si ha ocurrido algo que el tener una certeza de que podía haber ocurrido.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Demostrar que algo es meramente posible suele resultar inútil: demuestro la posibilidad de que haya gatos señalando unos gatos que sí están. Tras la consulta hay un siguiente paso: ¿si demuestro que algo es posible puedo concluir que ese algo ha ocurrido ya? NO. Subsiste la posibilidad, cabe albergar indicios de que ese algo ha ocurrido, puedo sospechar que ha ocurrido pero ninguno de esos verbos acredita que la posibilidad se haya materializado; si la duda era que hubiera gatos, la posibilidad de sus existencia sólo se acredita mostrando un gato existente, no aceptando meramente que puede (posibilidad) haber gatos en tal sitio.
Muy sutil todo esto


----------



## Lord Darktower

Claro, porque lo que se discute es de la demostración de la *posibilidad* de que algo haya ocurrido, no que de que haya ocurrido. Ni de circunstancias adyacentes.


----------



## clares3

Hola de nuevo
Conociendo la flora autóctona de mi región y los distintos tipos de terreno, puedo sostener la posibilidad de que en mi parcela crezca una determinada hierba. La constatación de que tal hierba se da desborda el concepto posibilidad y se entra en el terreno de la constatación de hechos.
Abundando: contra quien sostenga que existen animales anfibios de ocho patas puedo oponermen con hechos (negativos) y la mera posibilidad sugerida no permite abergar esperanza alguna de encontrarlos. Es una posibilidad irreal, una elucubración sin sentido alguno.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Sin embargo, creo que me dará la razón si digo que tener la “prueba de una posibilidad” es fundamental en cualquier investigación policial. (El ya citado paquete de tabaco en el lugar de los hechos, por ejemplo: “aquí han podido fumar”). El tener la *certeza absoluta* de que un suceso *puede* originar otro da la confianza de continuar en esa línea de investigación, aún sabiendo que no hay garantía de éxito. Pero de no tener esa prueba, uno se siente más perdido que el barco del arroz y parece dar palos de ciego.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Duometri said:


> Pescarlo haciendo buñuelos con el humo sería una prueba irrefutable, señoría.



Recuerdo un letrero en el metro de Madrid que decía 'Prohibido fumar o viajar con el cigarrillo encendido'
Un paquete de tabaco, un cenicero con colillas, una habitación llena de humo de tabaco, el aliento inconfundible de fumador, los dedos con las manchas amarillas de nicotina (?), el cigarrillo no encendido en la boca, son indicios y algo más: pruebas circunstanciales, y como tales no concluyentes.
Ahora bien, en mi opinión decir que se ha demostrado que 'podría' haber sucedido algo que sea verosímil es tanto como decir que se ha demostrado que 'podría' no haber sucedido. Es decir, no se ha demostrado nada.
Si alguien tiene forma de comunicarse con los investigadores de Reading 'podría' tratar de averiguar que es lo que realmente han demostrado. Por ejemplo, si se encuentran asentamientos de humanos de la Edad del Hielo a orillas de un río, lo admito como demostración de que 'podían' haber pescado.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

romarsan said:


> Resumiendo, la policía ve una colilla y dice: ¡Mira! aquí han fumado. Luego vienen los abogados y encuentran la forma de que el juez declare la nulidad de la prueba por vaya usted a saber qué y la colilla, la investigación y demás, se van al garete.
> 
> ¿Me salí del contexto de la pregunta original?



Encontrar una colilla no es una prueba de que en ese lugar se haya fumado. No es infrecuente encontrar un montoncillo de colillas donde un conductor pulcro ha vaciado el cenicero del auto, y eso no es prueba de que ahí se haya fumado, ni de lo contrario.


----------



## romarsan

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Encontrar una colilla no es una prueba de que en ese lugar se haya fumado. No es infrecuente encontrar un montoncillo de colillas donde un conductor pulcro ha vaciado el cenicero del auto, y eso no es prueba de que ahí se haya fumado, ni de lo contrario.



A mi que me registren, yo me limité a comentaros lo que dijo la policía 
Que tenga usted un feliz finde, Don Manuel.


----------



## Migueles

germanbz said:


> Un saludo a todos.
> Leyendo hace unos minutos un artículo en un periódico digital me encuentro con lo siguiente:
> _Una nueva investigación de la Universidad de Reading *demuestra *que los humanos que vivieron en la Europa de la Edad de Hielo hace 15.000 años *podrían haber utilizado* ....
> 
> _Y a mí, quizá porque vengo de "ciencias", esto de _demostrar _algo que "_podría haber pasado_" me suena rarísimo, y desde luego poco científico. ¿Consideráis realmente coherente la frase en su significado?.




Yo creo que, sin lugar a dudas, la frase referenciada no es coherente. El ‘_demuestra’_ debe ser reemplazado por algo así como ‘entrega indicios’, ‘proporciona antecedentes creíbles’, ‘orienta las mayores probabilidades a’ y similares. 

Si se emplea ‘demuestra’ se debe sustituir el ‘podrían haber utilizado’ por un ‘utilizaban’ o un ‘utilizaron’.


Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Creo que están confudiendo las churras con las merinas.
La frase no dice que se demuestra el uso de la tal cosa, que vaya uno a saber lo que es (¿por qué no ponen el contexto completo?), sino que se demuestra la posibilidad de que haya sido usada.  Y a mí me parece posible y coherente.
Como no sabemos de qué se trata, volvamos al ejemplo del fuego: en tanto en los restos arquelógicos no aparezca un resto de ceniza, de madera quemada, de alimento con evidencia de haber sido cocinado, etc, no existe ni siquiera la posibilidad de afirmar que en esa época hayan conocido o usado el fuego.  En cuanto alguna de estas cosas es encontrada, esa posibilidad pasa a ser cierta y abre la puerta a futuras investigaciones en ese sentido; en resumen, queda demostrado que esa posibilidad existe.
Que se puede redactar mejor, sí, sin dudas; pero mal, no, no me parece que esté mal.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo sigo siendo del mismo parecer: ante las evidencias que sean, se abre la posibilidad de un hecho, pero la posibilidad del hecho no queda demostrada. ¿Y si luego resulta que aún siendo posible, finalmente no lo es? Se puede demostrar una imposibilidad, pero no una posibilidad.


----------



## Migueles

Vampiro said:


> Creo que están confudiendo las churras con las merinas.
> La frase no dice que se demuestra el uso de la tal cosa, que vaya uno a saber lo que es (¿por qué no ponen el contexto completo?), sino que se demuestra la posibilidad de que haya sido usada. Y a mí me parece posible y coherente.
> Como no sabemos de qué se trata, volvamos al ejemplo del fuego: en tanto en los restos arquelógicos no aparezca un resto de ceniza, de madera quemada, de alimento con evidencia de haber sido cocinado, etc, no existe ni siquiera la posibilidad de afirmar que en esa época hayan conocido o usado el fuego. En cuanto alguna de estas cosas es encontrada, esa posibilidad pasa a ser cierta y abre la puerta a futuras investigaciones en ese sentido; en resumen, queda demostrado que esa posibilidad existe.
> Que se puede redactar mejor, sí, sin dudas; pero mal, no, no me parece que esté mal.
> Saludos.
> _




Sí, creo que tienes razón. No es la redacción más feliz, pero no está mal, porque se usa la acepción del verbo ‘demostrar’ que tiene que ver con exponer, mostrar, enseñar. Quizá una más clara forma de escribirlo sería:

_Una nueva investigación de la Universidad de Reading expone (muestra)que los humanos que vivieron en la Europa de la Edad de Hielo hace 15.000 años *podrían haber utilizado* ...._



Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Veamos. Voy a exponer una conjetura fundada en un vicio contagioso del lenguaje utilizado en los medios de comunicasión. La frase _"Una nueva investigación de la Universidad de Reading *demuestra *que los humanos que vivieron en la Europa de la Edad de Hielo hace 15.000 años *podrían haber utilizado* ...." _ha de interpretarse como que la investigación demuestra que los humanos en cuestión pudieron haber utilizado lo que quiera que sea. Es decir, que tuvieron esa posibilidad. 
El vicio en este caso es la utilización del condicional sin más. Si dijeran 'podrían haber utilizado si dispusieran de esto o lo otro' no le pondría reparos. Pero probar que 'podrían haber utliizado' sin más, es reconocer que 'podrían' no haber utilizado. Es decir, no se ha demostrado nada.
Un gallego puede mejorar el resultado de tan sesuda investigación, al asegurar de algo, con total certidumbre, que puede que sí, puede que no o puede que quizá.


----------



## Migueles

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Veamos. Voy a exponer una conjetura fundada en un vicio contagioso del lenguaje utilizado en los medios de comunicasión. La frase _"Una nueva investigación de la Universidad de Reading *demuestra *que los humanos que vivieron en la Europa de la Edad de Hielo hace 15.000 años *podrían haber utilizado* ...." _ha de interpretarse como que la investigación demuestra que los humanos en cuestión pudieron haber utilizado lo que quiera que sea. Es decir, que tuvieron esa posibilidad.
> El vicio en este caso es la utilización del condicional sin más. Si dijeran 'podrían haber utilizado si dispusieran de esto o lo otro' no le pondría reparos. Pero probar que 'podrían haber utliizado' sin más, es reconocer que 'podrían' no haber utilizado. Es decir, no se ha demostrado nada.
> Un gallego puede mejorar el resultado de tan sesuda investigación, al asegurar de algo, con total certidumbre, que puede que sí, puede que no o puede que quizá.




Lo que sucede, en mi opinión, es que la acepción de demostrar empleada no es la de ‘probar  sirviéndose de cualquier género de demostración’ sino la de exponer, mostrar, enseñar.



Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Veamos. Voy a exponer una conjetura fundada en un vicio contagioso del lenguaje utilizado en los medios de comunicasión. La frase _"Una nueva investigación de la Universidad de Reading *demuestra *que los humanos que vivieron en la Europa de la Edad de Hielo hace 15.000 años *podrían haber utilizado* ...." _ha de interpretarse como que la investigación demuestra que los humanos en cuestión pudieron haber utilizado lo que quiera que sea. Es decir, que tuvieron esa posibilidad.
> El vicio en este caso es la utilización del condicional sin más. Si dijeran 'podrían haber utilizado si dispusieran de esto o lo otro' no le pondría reparos. Pero probar que 'podrían haber utliizado' sin más, es reconocer que 'podrían' no haber utilizado. Es decir, no se ha demostrado nada.
> Un gallego puede mejorar el resultado de tan sesuda investigación, al asegurar de algo, con total certidumbre, que puede que sí, puede que no o puede que quizá.


No estoy de acuerdo, D. Manuel, porque según su criterio los humanos que vivieron en la Europa de la Edad de Hielo hace 15.000 años podrían haber ido a la luna, hacer pesca submarina a pulmón libre por debajo de los 300 metros o prender fuego frotándose las uñas de los pies. Pues naturalmente, y dos huevos duros.
Y es que para poder decir eso sin que le tilden a uno de loco hace falta una prueba, una prueba que certifique que *podrían *haberlo hecho, y lo repito otra vez, no que lo *hicieran*.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lord Darktower said:


> No estoy de acuerdo, D. Manuel, porque según su criterio los humanos que vivieron en la Europa de la Edad de Hielo hace 15.000 años podrían haber ido a la luna, hacer pesca submarina a pulmón libre por debajo de los 300 metros o prender fuego frotándose las uñas de los pies. Pues naturalmente, y dos huevos duros.
> Y es que para poder decir eso sin que le tilden a uno de loco hace falta una prueba, una prueba que certifique que *podrían *haberlo hecho, y lo repito otra vez, no que lo *hicieran*.



Pues mire Su Señoría por donde, tampoco estoy de acuerdo con sus argumentos que empiezan por sacar de lo que yo digo una conclusión traída por los cabellos de los que carezco.
Pues efectivamente los humanos de la Edad del Hielo no podían ir a la Luna pues carecían de los medios para hacerlo, pero podrían haber ido si hubieran dispuesto de ellos y hubieran sabido utilizarlos. Es decir, el podrían puede albergar cualquiera de las cosas que Su Señoría menciona. En cambio no cabe en mi imaginación que investigadores de universidad alguna demuestren que podían, en pretérito imperfecto de indicativo, haberse anticipado a Aldin, Amstrong y Collins, pues eso indica que pudieron y no lo hicieron, lo que me parece obvio que no es el caso, ni siquiera con la inestimable ayuda de Chico Marx y dos huevos duros.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

> Originally Posted by *germanbz*
> Un saludo a todos.
> Leyendo hace unos minutos un artículo en un periódico digital me encuentro con lo siguiente:
> _Una nueva investigación de la Universidad de Reading *demuestra *que los humanos que vivieron en la Europa de la Edad de Hielo hace 15.000 años *podrían haber utilizado* ....
> 
> _Y a mí, quizá porque vengo de "ciencias", esto de _demostrar _algo que "_podría haber pasado_" me suena rarísimo, y desde luego poco científico. ¿Consideráis realmente coherente la frase en su significado?



Verás, aparte de que la redacción no es muy feliz, en paleoantropología nada es definitivo, se trabaja con posibilidades, no con pruebas; lo que se hace es ir reuniendo datos, poco a poco, de cómo era la vida hace 15000 años, o hace 20000. Y no hay muchos. No es, ni podrá ser nunca, una ciencia exacta a resolver con una fórmula matemática.


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Verás, aparte de que la redacción no es muy feliz, en paleoantropología nada es definitivo, se trabaja con posibilidades, no con pruebas; lo que se hace es ir reuniendo datos, poco a poco, de cómo era la vida hace 15000 años, o hace 20000. Y no hay muchos. No es, ni podrá ser nunca, una ciencia exacta a resolver con una fórmula matemática.


Y por eso es que sólo se pueden demostrar posibilidades.

_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Y por eso es que sólo se pueden demostrar posibilidades.
> 
> _



Ya veo. Vista la imposibilidad de una demostración concluyente de lo que hacía los humanos de la Edad de Hielo (vide Valeria Mesalina), se demuestra la posibilidad (vide Vampiro) de que quizá lo hicieran .

Lo que dije, los científicos de la Universidad de Reading han llegado a la certeza gallega de 'puede que sí, puede que no, y puede que quizá', aunque más bien creo que sea mérito del periodista que redactó la noticia . No corrieron el riesgo de cogerse los dedos diciendo 'esos señores podían hacer tal cosa', sino que con medida prudencia dijeron 'esos señores puede que hicieran tal cosa'.
Creo que no saldremos de este divertido atolladero mientras no le preguntemos a los paleoantropólogos de la Universidad de Reading: ¿Gentlemen, que es lo que ustedes han demostrado acerca de los humanos que vivieron en Europa hace unos 15.000 años, en la Edad del Hielo?
En defecto de esa gestión, he buscado la noticia en las fuentes inglesas; para no ser remitido el foro de inglés-español, traduzco literalmente la noticias de dos fuentes: 
—Science daily - Mayo 7, 2013. Una nueva investigación de la Universidad de Reading demuestra que gente de la Edad de Hielo que vivió en Europa hace 15.000 años podría haber utilizado *(might have used) *las formas de algunas palabras comunes como yo, tú, nosotros, hombre y corteza, que en algunos casos todavía podría ser reconocidas hoy en día.
Mail Online - Science and Tech.- Mayo 14, 2013. Los investigadores han publicado (*have revealed*) el "superlenguaje" que creen (*they believe*) que la gente de la Edad de Hielo que vivió en Europa hace 15.000 años utilizaba para comunicarse.
El estudio de la Universidad de Reading muestra que muchas de las palabras, como yo, tú, nosotros, hombre y corteza se encuentran todavía en uso hoy en día - y encontraron que había incluso una palabra para madre.
Leído lo anterior, resulta que los investigadores 'han demostrado' su prudencia al publicar o revelar que 'creen' que nuestros tatarancestros tenían un lenguaje en el que había palabras que se usan todavía hoy, es de suponer con las leves modificaciones sufridas a lo largo de unos 17.000 años.
Tan leves, que cualquier paleolingüista puede entender que 'Ershver tooni monhrr!', en nuestra deteriorada lengua española, es 'Hey ¿me puedes echar una mano?'


----------

